# Britney spears



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well she has a new video out with Madonna, and her big kiss shocked everyone on mtv well she and madonna in that video act like they want eachother so, maybe she is coming out of the closet.







here is for all you britney fans lol


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

shes hot..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chicks that kiss each other are hot!!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Id bang britney.. i hear she gives good [email protected]

As for Madonna... yuck! (old, used up, *aint no juice left in that orange*)
-
-
Her and "boo-tanna" teamed up for the video so they can make mad loot together.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't like her that much, but who wouldn't want to tear this in half.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

babe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

brittney is dope....


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

brittney did a topless pic?

can u link me to the original site? i gotta see this!


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

It was for some photoshoot, no nip shot but I covered it up for p-fury anyways, don't wana get warned







.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

lucky mario


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> brittney did a topless pic?
> 
> can u link me to the original site? i gotta see this!


 I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sounds like a desperate call for attention to me.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah she has a hot body.....she dosn't seem to act _too_ full of herself eather....in conclution.....hit me babe one.....time..... please?......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Chicks that kiss each other are hot!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sounds like a desperate call for attention to me.


 no its called show-business...sex-sellls


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i vote her in for a new porn flic.. :smile:


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

I love britney... it seems the older she getd, the sluttier she get....


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

who cares. if i met her at a party, the sluttier she is, the better


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use to like her a long time ago but I don't know about now!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

she has a great body though


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

She's just trying to out do Christina....

They are all hot!!!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Well if you like skanky white-trash then these are your women. Personally I wouldn't touch any of them, though Britney's the least vile of them all. Even if she can't sing (though Madonna's voice ain't no prize either IMO).


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i wouldnt touch christina with my dog's dick


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh that's bullshit....

you guys can't sit there and say you wouldn't f*ck them if they offered...

if you do, I question your sexuality.

but you have nothing to worry about. it won't happen anyways.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> if you do, I question your sexuality.


 as you should.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> who cares. if i met her at a party, the sluttier she is, the better


 Yea


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I used to like Christina Aguilara before but now I'm a britney fan, woohoo look at those pics!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

pretty soon its gonna be hard to distinguish christina aguilera and rob zombie


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wonder if she will marry me.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I wonder if she will marry me.


 I think the answer is pretty obvious. You have your own website, of course she would!!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> oh that's bullshit....
> 
> you guys can't sit there and say you wouldn't f*ck them if they offered...
> 
> ...


 It just means that some of us have standards. Personally I'm not big on the whorish type of girl.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Both of them are BALLS hot. That Bi-curious thing just makes them hotter. Madonna, Britney and Cristina.... NOW THAT would be fun.....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

How can you guys question someone's sexuality just because they say they wouldn't touch any of those whores with a 10 foot pole? I know for a fact that my b/f hates ALL of those chicks and would never do them in a million years, even if they were begging for it. He has these things called standards, and doesn't exactly go for the type of chick that looks like they've been used and reused one too many times like a broken record. And before you go and say that he's just saying that to make me happy...wrong! Also, he's not ugly either and little "chicky biotches" seem to go nuts over him for some reason (which I hate very much).

The only good thing I have to say about any of those chicks is that Christina can sing VERY well, but I wish she would clean up her act. She has to strip to sell albums and that's sad. Her voice should be the one doing all the work, not her ass.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

:bleh: all night long :nod:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> It just means that some of us have standards. Personally I'm not big on the whorish type of girl.


post deleted by 521 1N5

not worth it...


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

:nod: Jealousy :nod:


----------

